

Startup Idea: A "Kickstarter" Script/Plugin - jkaykin

App.net built a Kickstarter-esque script to crowdfund, so I was thinking someone could build a plugin/script to allow people to raise funds on their own site for their product. Thoughts?
======
dylanhassinger
<http://ignitiondeck.com/id/>

~~~
nhangen
Thanks for the mention Dylan.

Just a little background: We spent months looking for a solution like this,
and when we didn't find it, decided to make it. Still in beta, but have big
plans in the space.

